# Clomid Girls September 2ww



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

So who is testing when in September?

Johanna     11th      

AC Ali         14th         

Nicky         16th       

Kayla                      

Rachael      17th     

Pauline       22nd     

Helen 66     25th       

Ju              27th      

Sin            28th    

Good luck to all of you.

Laine x


----------



## Ashy (Jul 31, 2004)

I think I'll be testing on Wed 22nd Sept, Day 28.

Haven't had a regular cycle so not really sure when to test.  If I get a neg will test again end of Sept and then start Clomid cycle again.

Pauline


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2004)

HI

I'll be testing on Tuesday 14th Sept, and unless I get a BFP I will be starting the IVF drugs when  shows her face!

 to all

AC (ali)


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Laine and girls.

Am cd 25 today and think I will test on Friday 11th. Not long to go now and scared as hell of doing the test (even though i am mad to do one!) TTC really messes up your head eh?!

GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YOU,  LOVE JOHANNA


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Bit confused about when I will test.  Docs told me to come in for a blood test tomorrow on day 25 (14 days after HSG jab) but I don't want to.  Therefore, I was told that I could do my own test a week after that on day 32  - which seems a long time to wait!).  I'm going to see if I can hold out which will mean testing on 17th if the   doesn't get me first.

good luck everyone.

R


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi Johanna,

Just read your reply on the thread you started yesterday asking where all the 2ww clomid girls were.  See above for where I am - sounds like we are testing around the same time if we can both hold out that long.  Just wanted to say hang on in there.  It was uncanny to read your post cos it is like I had written it about myself.  I'm terrified of how the bfn makes me feel so I think we should both try to hold out as long as possible before we test!



Rachael


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi there Rachel.

I think you are right about holding out for a few extra days. I am ringing for my progesterone results tomorrow and if it is bad I dont think I will bother even doing a hpt. 

Can i ask you about the Hsgjab you had this month? How lmng are you on it, what does it involve, is it given in conjunction with clomid Also how long will a person be on it if nothing happens? Sorry for  questions it is just that I will be having the same if nothing happens in this month or next. 

All the best Johanna xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi.

Ill be testing on Thursday 16th - unless the  turns up early again like last cycle!!

Good luck girls!!!



Love Nicky x x x


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Laine,

Can you put me down for testing on 25th September please.  

Good luck to all of us on 2ww.

Love Helen66
x


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi girls Johanna here. Hope the 2ww is being kind to you all. 

I was meant to test today but am not going to as I cannot face the result. Stupid I know.Usually I mad to do one and usually do it early but this month is different. Can feel af lurking had cramps last night and this morning so think she will come very soon. Will fill you in on developments. GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YOU.


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Again!
Changed my mind yesterday and tested. Negative. Now waiting for af to come to embark on another month of torture!!Good luck again to the rest of you. Love Johannna


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi everyone - I haven't been on the site for a few days so am catching up.  Well, the   got me again.  AF arrived yesterday so was back at the hospital this morning for a blood test and scan and will be taking the horrible clomid again this evening. I threw a right wobbly yesterday about it all.  I'm a very impatient person and I just got so angry about it all.  If the clomid hasn't worked in four times, why will it work in 6?  I wonder whether i'm wasting my time??

Johanna - I know how you feel hon.  The time before last when I tested I just was so devastated that I didn't test this month and wouldn't go to the hospital for a test either!  I saw your post about the jab.  I'm not sure why some people take it and others don't - I was given the choice on the first cycle and thereafter told to take it.  However, I am always told that I won't necessarily need to take it - it depends on my blood results.  They can tell a lot from the blood test - like whether the egg is good quality even.  I have pcos so I guess my problem is that I don't release my eggs properly and they just get stuck to the ovary, forming the classic pearl necklace appearance of lots of little unreleased eggs around the ovary.  This might explain why opk's always said I was ovulating prior to me starting treatment.

The jab is really simple - it is sub-cutaneous (?) which I think means under the skin.  You just have to inject into a bit of flesh - I grab a bit of thigh but one time a friend got me in the top of my bum  

You could get your dh /dp to do it but mine is useless with stuff like that - he has a real fear of needles  

the jab costs about £8 and you only need it once.  you are told when to do it and it is usually when the doc decides the egg is big enough.  THe jab causes the egg to be released I think about 12 hours after you take it.  you take it in the evening - it is sometimes referred to as the late night injection.  hope that helps but feel free to IM me if you want to know anything else.  Good luck to you and everyone


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks Rachael for reply. I have sent an IM to you. Sorry the witch came. Know how you feel hun mine came last night too. 

Nicky and Ali wishing you loads of luck in the next couple of days. Also the others whose test day is comimg up. GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YOU!!!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hiya all.

Well i did test yesterday morning and BFN!!  Then typically AF arrived last night!!!  

Good luck for everyone else testing soon..........   

love and  Nicky x x x


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Aww no nicky.  Flippin witch.

Well in answer to your question I was put on 50mgs clomid in I think april 2001 after trying for over a yr.  I was on it 6mth and gyny upped it to 100mgs, was on that for 6mth too.  Then I was taken off it when I moved back up North as obviously I had to change hospitals.  I was lucky enough to be referred to the Fertility clinic at the centre for life in Newcastle they did there own tests to verify my records and here I am on the 150mgs and if the witch arrives this month I will be starting my 7th course.  I am allowed 12 mths because I had a break basically.

So there you go.  Good luck this cycle hun am thinking of you.

To all those waiting to test good luck hope you get your  .

Love Helen
xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Nicky

Sorry af arrived.

Good luck with your next cycle.

Laine x


----------



## Ashy (Jul 31, 2004)

Hi girls

Sorry to hear about the negative results.

Well, today is CD26 and I've just got the faintest ever positive result using a First Response test!!!!  OMG, I had really bad stomach cramps day 14 & 15 and lots of vaginal dryness (TMI sorry).

I just hope the test is correct, I will be doing at least two more over the coming days!

I am now focused on the fact that it could be wrong and af could arrive at any minute!

Oh well, wish I could sleep until Thursday and do another test then!

Good luck to all.

Pauline


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Ashy,

Well from what the girls have been saying on here a  whether faint or not is a  so a big 

CONGRATULATIONS

From me hun:

Love Helen66


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Pauline great news!! Take care love Johanna


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Pauline

Brilliant news...congratulations to you and your dh x x

Laine x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Pauline

      *~*~*~CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS*~*~*~       

to both you and DH hun!! Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy and beyond.

Love Nicky x x x


----------



## Ashy (Jul 31, 2004)

Helen, Johanna, Laine, Nicky, many thanks for your Congratulations.

I have tested again twice and the lines have been darker both times!  

So it looks like a positive, going to see my gp on thursday to confirm and hopefully get an early scan!

Thanks for all your support and I will pop in to see how you are all doing.

Baby dust to everyone.

Pauline


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi all

well  showed up a day early this month - so I have now started the IVF drugs.  Mixed feelings about that, feels like it's all in the hands of the doctors now, but also feels like the odds are better.

I'll move over to the IVF board so  to those with a BFN this month,  for those with a BFP, and  to those still waiting!

AC (ali)


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Ali,

Just a quick note to say sorry   got you hun!

Good luck with the IVF we are all rooting for you and hope you have good news soon hun.

Love Helen66
xxx


----------



## Bubala (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello all,
I am new and I just wanted to say I wish all of you the best of luck. I am not sure I am even posting in the right place, I just though this is where I belong. As for me I have been ttc for 2 years. I was on clomid for three cycles at the beginning of the year. Unfortunatly my ob/gyn didn't know much about fertility and was percribing me clomid and provera at the same time without runnning any blood test or scans. I did have a positive hpt at the end of the third try but I got AF the next day. I chock it up to the provera. I then went to a speacialist in May and after running about 100 tests I started clomid again at 100ml this time. Today is cd 18 and according the scan and blood work I had a good size follicle and an LH spike on the cd 14/15. So now it is just a waiting game. I must say I am going crazy but I have to hang in there.  Again best of luck to everyone. I hope there are alot of positves out there real soon.
Thanks,
Priscilla


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Bubala,

Welcome to the thread.  Are you in the 2 week wait hun?  As this is the thread for the 2 week wait which is the 2 weeks after you ovulate while your waiting for you af. While on clomid why don't you come over to the Clomid thread, part 27 you would be just as welcome there as you are here.

Come on over and good luck for this month.

Love Helen66.
x


----------



## Bubala (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks Helen66,
I am in the 2ww. I hit day 28 on 10/2. I will go over to the clomid thread. Thanks for the help, best of luck to you.


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

To all of you who are testing over the next couple of weeks!!!

      

Lots of love and a big  


Bev


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi all... sorry   about those who have a BFN  and   for those who have a BFP...

I think I will be testing mine (2nd test) on next Tuesday (28/10/04) if af still not arrived. Today is already CD35, BFN shown up on CD33. Feeling extremely emotional, sensitive and painful nipple, increase of appetite, also minor ab cramp - signs of af coming... wish me luck please...

Sin


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Well ladies just popped in to let you know that the   got me today again  

Good luck to all those waiting to test and will see you all in a couple of weeks again.

Love Helen66
xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Awww Helen - 

huge (((hugs))) im so sorry the  got you again hun.
I hope shes gentle with you.

Loads of love Nicky x x x


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2004)

Nikky, Helen 66 - sorry that af arrived..

It seems like only left me alone here. Am on CD39 today and af still no show. Feeling impatience and hopefully to get an answer soon. Due to do my test by tomorrow. However, I have no good feeling about it...

Sin


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

HI,

So much for ovulating first time in ages and we tried lots of bms this month..as per advice of new gyny/obs every three days 

Anyhow managed to day 34 on first lot of clomid before the witch turned up yday
feel sick and have bad cramps  adn hot flushes today...

........was gonna test on day 37 as period arrived that time last month

Anyhow hope 2nd lot of 100mg does the trick...at least cycle is settling down, have 4th day full bloods to check all hormones and xray for tubes on day 10, scan on the 8th to check the size of the cyst...........lots of buy times adn oh day 21 bloods.....

Wishing you all good luck for this month and congrats to those woth a bfp!!!

love n  hugs

Ju x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

aww Ju (((hugs)))

Im so sorry the  got you this cycle too hun!

Fingers crossed the next cycle is the one for you hun 

Love Nicky x x x


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Ju,

Sorry she got you hun know how your feeling, she got me on Saturday.  Hope this next cycle works for us both hun.  

((((hugs))) Helen66
xxx


----------



## spooner (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi Girls

Well i am on my 4th cycle of clomid and start my 2ww today. 
Just thought i would join you all and i send   vibes to all the 2ww clomid ladies.

Love
Kelly x aka spooner


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Helen 66, Sin & Ju - Aww sorry to hear af has arrived for you all.  Good luck for next month, stay positive.

Kelly (Spooner) - When do you test?

Laine x


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2004)

Have tested yesterday but it was a BFN. No hope for this cycle and just wish that af arrived soon.

Laine - af not arrived yet.. how I wish she is here.. can't wait to start my next 100mg of clomid...

Good luck to all the other ladies who is in the 2ww and hope to hear more   for all of you....

Sin


----------

